

Open Beta: Hydra Mobile - Leaderboards, cross platform, match-making and more - MikeJodon
http://forums.ouya.tv/discussion/425/hydra-leaderboards-achievements-match-making-friends-more-for-ouya

======
MikeJodon
You can message me here if you have any questions about the services or Agora
Games. Check out our company website if you'd like to learn more about our
current service, Hydra Pro www.agoragames.com

